# Cochrans VT, 1/16/11, Ski Safari, Day #3



## billski (Jan 17, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: 1/16/2011*

*Resort or Ski Area: Cochrans, VT*

*Conditions: Powder-Packed powder, No Wind.  Sunny, Temps in the teens.*

*Trip Report: See below*

*Vermont Ski Safari 2011*
Magic - Day 1
Jay Peak - Day 2
Cochrans & Middlebury - Day 3

After a full day in the woods at Jay, and 6" of fresh pow in the valley of Stowe, it was hard to get started.  But out the door by 8 for a 9AM opening at Cochrans.  While I knew the hill would lack challenge, the historical significance of this hill, along with the many articles (and my need to collect another pin) brought me this holiday Sunday.

Along the way, in Richmond center is this wonderful "round church."  Leave time to visit, it's pretty neat.  For me, the door was padlocked.  They heard I was in town.  






Arriving in the parking lot, there were about 40 cars.  From the lot, you could see the two main trails, a rope tow and a T-bar.  Up the stairs to the modern-looking lodge.  Walk inside and you'll find a very efficient building with everything compactly contained on one floor - rentals, a counter which served as lift ticket sales, food service, general information and merch sales.






Looking around the lodge the race bibs hanging from the ceiling like laundry were everywhere.  World Cup race bibs were everywhere.  Plaques on the wall and trophies on the shelves























.  




Looking at the table, you find more mementos sealed into the table-tops.
The Cochran family is everywhere!











Cochrans is a feeder hill, only a few miles from Burlington.  Adult tickets are $20.  The place  was hopping with kids learning to ski.  Cochrans motto is “No child will be denied the opportunity to ski or ride”.  With all the racing memorabilia around, I don't see how a child could _not_ be inspired.  Striking was how empty the lodge was most of the day.  Almost everyone was outside!  Those inside were booting up or out.


A handy trail map on the wall acclimated me quickly.













Out to the handle-tow, the kids were ready and eager to get up hill.  No whining, no falling.  Very strong kids.













Above the tow, was a pretty steep run with gates.  





There is race training every day and always someone running gates.  No restrictions, do it anytime.



The snow was powdery, packed powder and easy as can be to turn on.  Many of the slopes still had the 6" of last nights pow waiting.

The T-bar, oh, it had been a long time since I was on a t-bar.  Halfway up I began to remember what a wuss I've become, accustomed to respites on chairlifts.  Oh, the legs ached after two days prior in the bumps.






Along side the T-bar was a rope tow, not in use, with an automobile engine still affixed.











There are race start gates everywhere.  On Sundays, every child is afforded the opportunity to race, regardless of their age or ability.










I left feeling inspired, having skied where four world-class athletes began their careers, under the steady coaching of their father.

Next stop: Middlebury Snow Bowl


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 17, 2011)

hell , most people here weren't alive when the cochrans WERE the U S team


----------



## djspookman (Jan 18, 2011)

sweet report!  I learned to ski there in the afterschool programs.  Man do I miss it!  Many many GREAT memories there, that place made me the way I am today.  Thanks Mickey and Ginnie!!!   I can still see Mickey running the t-bar or the miti-mite handle tow in my mind.  Classic!  

I have fond memories of ripping my shoulders to shreds getting yanked uphill on that ropetow too, and falling off the t-bar multiple times as there was a large dip about halfway up the line, and I was so light at that point that the t-bar would pick me up, spin, and dump me off the thing just about every time I rode it by myself.  

Thanks for supporting my folks local economy and the Cochran's ski club Billski!


----------



## polski (Jan 18, 2011)

love the reports from places like this.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2011)

Great story about Cochran's from the _Waterbury Record_.

Read about the Cochran's in Wiki.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2011)

Great reports Bill ,  . Your dedication to the breath of this sport and the pilgrimage you've made over the yrs to the feeder hills , n' mom and pops that are foundational to the development of this great sport are truly inspirational -- BRAVO !!!!  and thanks 

Warp


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2011)

*Stuck In Vermont*


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2011)

Cant deny that history... wow..  Cool stuff..


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2011)

And much to my extreme delight, Marilyn Cochran (UST 1969 winner of the WC GS, 1970 WC bronze)  is sending me a ski pin!


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2011)

billski said:


> And much to my extreme delight, Marilyn Cochran (UST 1969 winner of the WC GS, 1970 WC bronze)  is sending me a ski pin!



What kind of ski pin?


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2011)

dmc said:


> What kind of ski pin?



It's kind of a souvenir ski area pin, from long ago.  She found in in a drawer, they don't have them any more.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 16, 2011)

Pretty neat to see all those bibs. Congrats on the vintage ski pin!

I look forward to your report on the Snow Bowl.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Pretty neat to see all those bibs. Congrats on the vintage ski pin!
> 
> I look forward to your report on the Snow Bowl.



Done deed.


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2011)

billski said:


> It's kind of a souvenir ski area pin, from long ago.  She found in in a drawer, they don't have them any more.



I inherited my Dads ski stuff - including "alpine" hats with pins from Austria and Switzerland.

Also some pins from the Poconos and Ohio.   great stuff..


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2011)

dmc said:


> I inherited my Dads ski stuff - including "alpine" hats with pins from Austria and Switzerland..



Is it a Tyrolean mountaineers hat?  Does it have pins from St. Anton am Arlberg/Lech/Zurs, or Kitzbuhel?  If it does, uh oh...


----------



## dmc (Feb 17, 2011)

billski said:


> Is it a Tyrolean mountaineers hat?  Does it have pins from St. Anton am Arlberg/Lech/Zurs, or Kitzbuhel?  If it does, uh oh...



actually... yes it does...


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 17, 2011)

Very cool! Did you learn to ski the Cochran way?


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Very cool! Did you learn to ski the Cochran way?



Sadly not, and those elementary and pre-school kids put me to shame.  The handle tow was just constantly filled with little tykes.  The enthusiasm is simply infectious!


----------



## djspookman (Feb 17, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Did you learn to ski the Cochran way?



I did.  Back in 1984.  I'm definitely not as fast as them though!!


----------



## BLESS (Feb 17, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Great reports Bill ,  . Your dedication to the breath of this sport and the pilgrimage you've made over the yrs to the feeder hills , n' mom and pops that are foundational to the development of this great sport are truly inspirational -- BRAVO !!!!  and thanks
> 
> Warp




couldnt have said it better myself.  great report.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Great reports Bill ,  . Your dedication to the breath of this sport and the pilgrimage you've made over the yrs to the feeder hills , n' mom and pops that are foundational to the development of this great sport are truly inspirational -- BRAVO !!!!  and thanks
> 
> Warp



Thanks Warp.  That is one of the nicest compliments I've ever gotten regarding my passion.  It started just wanting to ski every area, and has morphed into a journey to experience what I call "the fabric of skiing."  It's not about apres-ski, it's about the lifestyle, the dreams, the aspirations, the smiles and delights.  I am thinking about compiling all these experiences into a journal for all to read.

If I have a motivation, it is to inspire a new generation of shredders and carvers and their parents to get out there.  The sport IS accessible, you just need the keys: knowing where to go, how to do it on the cheap, and how to find the place most appropriate to them.  As everyone says, it's all about having fun.  And if along your journey you make some memories, all the better.  Be what you want to be.

Now let's step out and enjoy the season and the sport!


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Marilyn!  The pin arrived safe and sound yesterday in a jewelry box.  Leave it to a WC champion to go all the way!


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 21, 2011)

billski said:


> Thanks Warp.  That is one of the nicest compliments I've ever gotten regarding my passion.  It started just wanting to ski every area, and has morphed into a journey to experience what I call "the fabric of skiing."  It's not about apres-ski, it's about the lifestyle, the dreams, the aspirations, the smiles and delights.  I am thinking about compiling all these experiences into a journal for all to read.
> 
> If I have a motivation, it is to inspire a new generation of shredders and carvers and their parents to get out there.  The sport IS accessible, you just need the keys: knowing where to go, how to do it on the cheap, and how to find the place most appropriate to them.  As everyone says, it's all about having fun.  And if along your journey you make some memories, all the better.  Be what you want to be.
> 
> Now let's step out and enjoy the season and the sport!



Did you ski Cochran's on a voucher?


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Did you ski Cochran's on a voucher?



I gladly paid full fare to such a generous family.  

I think they just got a cash register


----------

